# advise



## sunshine74743 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok i had tryed to post in the other area no response so here we go again hi my name is loretta .and i have been married since i was 15 i am 32 now.I am from cali he is from okla .we have moved out of state several times and always end up coming back to okla .We have been here over 8 years.Well when we moved back down here i clearly stated i would go anywere with him but i hated this town . We still moved here anyway . we both went to school so we could get good jobs and provide for our children..well i have never lead my husband to believe i wanted to stay after a year here i was ready move on .were we live my job doesnt pay good and its a well known fact i can do better in a bigger town . My husband got pissed the first time i brought it up .several years later he will not hear it well a year ago he started acting controling and even shoved me around in front of my kids then he spit in my face.I got to were he scared me when ever i thought he was gonna get mad about somthing i would panic and try to fix it to please him .finaly i went off and he has been great ever since .but now i am sooooo sick of liveing in this ****y little town .but i dont known what to do all we have here is a little walmart and if you have a kid with a disablity ur screwed have any of you been throught somthing like this what do you think?


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

It seems like there is more going on than the fact that you don't like the small town.

I'm a bit old fashioned, but I believe as a family, you are a team, and you should make those sorts of decisions together, so you both know what to expect and what the negotiation is. As an example, if you guys set down ground rules that you would be in that town for a year, because there aren't jobs elsewhere, then after a year, you should talk about what's next. 

The domestic violence stuff I have very strong feelings about, and I would not tolerate it from either side. It is a giant cause for concern. In front of the kids is a felony. Clear as day.


----------



## sunshine74743 (Sep 20, 2010)

i will never understand what lead him to behave in the way he acted .its seems like he was being a bullie as soon as i put my foot down he stopped .i just told him that i will not tolerate it and it happens again or if i feel like he is gonna bullieing me again i will call the police .i think it took me getting very hysterical.and that bothers me still to this day .he seems to known he messed up .


----------



## sunshine74743 (Sep 20, 2010)

i wanted thank u for your repply i just dont have anybody to talk too when my husband was acting like such an ass i called my friend i had for years that i always had been able to talk to and with me telling her about him shoveing and spitting in my face she blew me off and said u known u love him . few months before all that happened i started a job working 2-10 and he started calling and comeing to my job well right about then gp died and i had to fly out the whole time i was their he called all the time.alot of time he would call and i would sitting with my family that i hadnt seen in 8 years .and wouldnt understand why i didnt want to chat with him on phone ? finaley his crazyness got worse when i tryed to fly out he called my gm and i have no idea what happened their but my gm had to pick me up and i had to wait to fly out the next day when i got in the car and he was on the phone with my grandma and she was pissed and told him to calm down and finaley told him not to call her number ever again .i couldnt even stay for the funeral the more i think about it the more mad i get at him i hadnt seen my family in in 8 years and i couldnt even go to my gp funeral becasue he was acting so crazy then when i got home that when things went worse then all this crap happened and i went crazy on him and he just stopped and now for over a year he has been realy good


----------

